# stoooopid question of the day (maybe of the year?)



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tito sure looks handsome- with or without chalk. I notice the flash does that to the dogs in photos around the house. I don't know the answer to your question, but I certainly don't think it is stupid!!  Hope Tito gets the last few points that he needs to get his Ch. photo.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't think that's a stupid question--that's how we all learn.

My vote goes to his win photo "au natural" since that is how he won. The standard says white on the face and body due to aging is not to be penalized and some goldens start to get those whitish hairs earlier than others (my Jake was one of those). History needs to document which judge upholds the standard in that area--other people look for that type of thing, to see what a judge rewards.

Also, if Tito looks whitish in some photos, and then in his CH photo looks darker, do you explain it due to lighting or due to chalk? There should be no need for an explanation.

What you can do is make sure the photographer doesn't flash the light at him--that might help--the photographers on the GRF can chime in. I've seen win photos messed up by too much flash period--flash spots centered in the middle of the dog so there's a round white circle--ugh. 

And remember, get two--you want an official one, and an unofficial one--with you and Tito sitting side by side and you giving him a big fat kiss! (unless you're the handler--then just make sure there's someone to be your bucket bitch to give you a hankie to wipe your misty eyes--'cause I know I would be crying!)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing but an observer here, but I like the natural look. He also has light shading on his cheek and down to his jawline that the camera flash picks up. I think it accentuates the positive, his gorgeous head.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! I guess the award goes to....au natural! 
I *hope* to be the handler for the last point....we'll see....in a few days....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother. I would have never noticed that if you hadn't said anything, I don't think it looks weird at all! Now there's nothing stopping you from putting makeup on him before his photo (they are not under judgement at that time) but I think any difference wouldn't be worth the effort.
Now if you decide to run an ad for him in the GRNews (ahem) and you have a very nice ad designer (elbowjab) who is good at Photoshop (coughcough) they could probably do something about it...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be so afraid that if somebody say you doctoring the coat, that they may think you did it in the ring too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's exactly what I was thinking, that's why I even asked the question!
But au natural it is!




cubbysan said:


> I would be so afraid that if somebody say you doctoring the coat, that they may think you did it in the ring too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I did notice your "name" on a lot of the ads, and I filed it in my brain for future reference...
"The 24th golden in the past 17 years to achieve both a CH and a UDX..."



K9-Design said:


> I wouldn't bother. I would have never noticed that if you hadn't said anything, I don't think it looks weird at all! Now there's nothing stopping you from putting makeup on him before his photo (they are not under judgement at that time) but I think any difference wouldn't be worth the effort.
> Now if you decide to run an ad for him in the GRNews (ahem) and you have a very nice ad designer (elbowjab) who is good at Photoshop (coughcough) they could probably do something about it...


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I did notice your "name" on a lot of the ads, and I filed it in my brain for future reference...
> "The 24th golden in the past 17 years to achieve both a CH and a UDX..."


"...and he's butt nekkid in this here pitcher!"


:curtain:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he looks just fine but if you must, photoshop it, don't put "make up" on the boy. Garsh! He's a stud not a sissy! ::hide:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I was thinking maybe a photo with his Speedo on.....



BearValley said:


> "...and he's butt nekkid in this here pitcher!"
> 
> 
> :curtain:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks! I guess the award goes to....au natural!
> I *hope* to be the handler for the last point....we'll see....in a few days....


Just as long as it is only TITO au natural

:satan:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL you're bad girl!
That's my "self handling weekend", ha ha ha



Maxs Mom said:


> Just as long as it is only TITO au natural
> 
> :satan:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's my "self handling weekend", ha ha ha



:roflmao::nono: Oh, I'm not even going there, lolol
(I was gonna say "I'm not gonna touch that', but had to rephrase, hehehe)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

heehee, you think the same way Max's Mom and I do....




moverking said:


> :roflmao::nono: Oh, I'm not even going there, lolol
> (I was gonna say "I'm not gonna touch that', but had to rephrase, hehehe)


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree go natural!  He is such a gorgeous boy! Good luck at the upcoming show!! And have fun


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh I was thinking maybe a photo with his Speedo on.....


Not the cape? C'mon, _Please_ let him be the first New Champion in a pink cape! You can't BUY opportunities like that!


Nor should you be able to! LOL Out Loud!


Uh oh, I gotta RUN!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

:curtain:

.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Barb, don't do it! Tito is simply stunning as is!!!!

I am looking forward to seeing that ad! And his win picture in GR News!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I like the Tito's Tacos, but I have to say I prefer "Tito's Handmade Vodka" (austin, TX).


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm all for Tito au naturel. I think his greys give him character!


----------

